

Ad-Blocking software detected [image] - junkbit
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/6045/screenshot3wd.jpg

======
user24
I can't think of a better way to put this than: so what?

They're providing a service to you on the assumption that they can monetise
via adverts, they're perfectly within their rights to withhold that service if
you disable ads. Sure, it shows they're not a very "web-savvy" company, but
it's their business. If it's a bad move, someone else will come along and
undercut their business (eg youtube)

~~~
junkbit
This was new to me. I wasn't passing judgement, but it may be a sign of things
to come.

------
konad
Nice try ITV.com

Try detecting Privoxy (top banner) and NoScript (right tower) next time.

<http://imgur.com/42y4c>

